# Hatch Finatic Reels???



## Poononmyfly

Has anybody fished with these reels? Looking at a 7+ and wanted some feedback.


----------



## Tailingloop

I've fished the typhoon in 7+ and 9+ for a couple of years and been fishing a 7+ finatic for about 6 months. It feels noticeably lighter than the typhoon, more so than would be indicated by the published weights. 

They are well made solid reels with good drags. if you are budget conscious and looking for a reel for redfish and trout, you might be better served with one of the Lamson , Ross, or similar price point reels. 

If your gonna target jacks, albies, big smacks, etc and do it with an 8wt the Hatch may be worth the money. I prefer the Hatch over the Tibors and Nautilus but it's a personal preference - they are both good reels in a similar price range.


----------



## Poononmyfly

Thanks for the feedback TL. Just pulled the on it and ready to hit the water.

Good luck


----------



## Boboe

I watched a Hatch fail just 2 days ago. There was nothing weird going on. The essentially brand new reel seized up while fighting a fish. The angler had to remove the spool and fight the fish by hand. Inspection showed the spool frame was bent badly. The material was thin/weak enough that it could be bent back by hand. Perhaps this is a one-off type of problem, but it doesn't give me great confidence in the reel.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Boboe said:


> I watched a Hatch fail just 2 days ago. There was nothing weird going on. The essentially brand new reel seized up while fighting a fish. The angler had to remove the spool and fight the fish by hand. Inspection showed the spool frame was bent badly. The material was thin/weak enough that it could be bent back by hand. Perhaps this is a one-off type of problem, but it doesn't give me great confidence in the reel.


Not for that price. To be honest, they look great, but the price and weight are a turn off. You know what they say though about looks, a Yugo and Corvette both will get you there, but the Yugo won't get you laid. 

Nearly all reels exposed to salt have their issues. I mainly fish Ross and Lamson and I am pretty sure nearly every one of my reels have went back for service at least once. I love the drag on the Ross Momentum - for the money I think it is the best on the market for big game. Lamsons Litespeeds are light and are good reels, but their "sealed" drag needs to be improved. But it is the best drag to weight ratio on the market. Super light - my 3.5x Litespeed I put on my 9 weight is 5.3 ounces. I use the 3x on my 8 weight and it is 4.7 ounces. You can throw that all day without noticing it is there.


----------



## dljones

I have never, ever had a service issue with a Tibor reel in 20 years of fly fishing on the hyper-saline waters of the Laguna Madre. Save the money you would spend on a Hatch and buy either a Tibor or a Pate. They are certainly heavier, but BFD.


----------



## cool river

*Hatch reels*

have a stacked washer drag (most models) which is really powerful. Unfortunately, if any washers are misaligned, the drag will probably "lock up". It can be really frustrating.


----------



## Poononmyfly

Thanks for the feeds. Fished yesterday with one and it was smoooooth! Rigging mine up and I'll have video soon.

Keep'em tight, let'em fight!!!


----------



## Poononmyfly

Here it is...best day I've ever fished on the fly.

Big thanks to Capt. Trimble.


----------



## daddyhoney

Thanks for the vidio. GG


----------

